# 28x10 Gator leaking around the bead



## b2™ (Jun 6, 2011)

I just purchased a set of lightly used 28x10 &28x12 Gators for my 650i Brute. I got them mounted on my SS212 wheels. The rears seated fine (for now at least) but the fronts keep leaking. The first time we broke them back down, cleaned them good, put bead sealer on them, pumped them up to 15lbs, set them in the sun, let them set for a few days then aired them down to 7lbs. The next day they were holding and went riding. Today I could hear air seaping around the bead again. What route do I go? Tube, Slime, Beadlocks?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Slime worked good for my terminators but just use half of what it says if even that much.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Yep what he said. They say slime doesn't stop bead leaks but it has worked for me, and several others obviously. I run slime in all my tires.


----------



## b2™ (Jun 6, 2011)

How much air do y'all run? I'd really like to go down to 5-6lbs. 7 is still balloned a lil and rides rough.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run 5 in mine, 28 backs.


----------

